# Pew & Ivory Bucks (New Pictures Added )



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

2 of my first bred Ivs / Pews, Brothers around 6 week old ( poss 7 )

Split up today to prevent any fighting as im hoping to show these two and would rather not see chips in their ears as good as theyve been together its time for them to part lol

(Bad lighting has given them a yellowish look)









Edited to add pictures and they were born 10th January so that makes them 7 week tomorrow?

Ivory Buck









































Pew Buck

































Their sister and half sister ( Pew being from same litter, Ivory from same sire but dutch raised in a litter of 6 a week or so older and was caught by her dutch foster brother )


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

:shock: Six weeks? They are huge!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I reckon that PEW boy is going to be a bruiser when he's older! =o)

What are thier unders like?


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

They are pretty decent, ill double check dates tomorrow and get a better picture of them top and under.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

A front shot of their ear set would be nice too... I want to say the ivory has a slightly narrow head, but it may just be the way he is holding his ears! lol


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I thought the ivory had the better head, look at the strength in the whisker bed. I do like a manly mouse  Very nice Mark!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

The ivory is gorgeous, but looks more 'doe like' to me compared to the PEW... I may have lost my nack though... *panics*


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I don't agree, I think he's just pricking his ears up all curious-like, and the PEW has that lazy look with his ears which makes his brow look wider. I reckon the ivory will be the better stud when they're all grown up


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Not that I'm slating the PEW I hasten to add, they're both good mice!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree that he must be holding his ears up, thats why i wanted a front piccy


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Ooo Lovely!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

The Ivory definitely has the better head shape and is the better of the two bucks. Super


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Some more pictures on OP and date of birth added.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, goodness, now that is nice.


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

That ivory is niiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

I like them both but I have to agree with the majority and say that the Ivory boy is a better mouse. He is just so handsome!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

I just hope he can produce some stunning offspring if not better.


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

I think i NEED some satins like that! Beautiful!


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Noob question: Ivory is satin PEW, right? PEW is c/c, and it overpowers any other color, right? That's why PEWs get so nice and typey because their color is already perfect, so you never have to sacrifice for type, am I on the right track? So why look at the underside of the mouse? I'm trying to understand, what are some of the things that could be considered "faults" in such beautiful typey PEWs like those above?


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Autumn2005 said:


> Noob question: Ivory is satin PEW, right? PEW is c/c, and it overpowers any other color, right? That's why PEWs get so nice and typey because their color is already perfect, so you never have to sacrifice for type, am I on the right track? So why look at the underside of the mouse? I'm trying to understand, what are some of the things that could be considered "faults" in such beautiful typey PEWs like those above?


Laddering on the underside and coat thinning on the underside would be faults, im guessing. Ive not long since taken on Pews/Iv, im still learning with them ( probably should of started with them instead of throwing myself into the deep end with two marked varieties haha)


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Yes that's right Mark  Autumn2005, thin belly hair, laddering (which describes a kind of ribbed effect down the under of the mouse), a line in the belly fur are all serious faults on a PEW.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Autumn2005 said:


> That's why PEWs get so nice and typey because their color is already perfect, so you never have to sacrifice for type


Worth mentioning also, that this isn't _strictly_ correct. 
Whilst all PEW's are white, they _will_ vary in shade and _are_ up against it on the showbench. For example, Cream bred PEW's will not display quite as bright a white shade as carefully selected PEW to PEW (do you get me?) so colour still needs attention, albeit to a lesser degree than some other varieties.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

WoodWitch said:


> Autumn2005 said:
> 
> 
> > That's why PEWs get so nice and typey because their color is already perfect, so you never have to sacrifice for type
> ...


Wow, that's new to me! So the brighter whites are considered more desirable?


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Autumn2005 said:


> WoodWitch said:
> 
> 
> > Autumn2005 said:
> ...


Hmmm time for a bit of Daz washing powder =D


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Autumn2005 said:


> Wow, that's new to me! So the brighter whites are considered more desirable?


That is certainly what one would aim to be breeding for, yes


----------



## kates (Jan 3, 2011)

Those are handsome guys! I love how big they are and they have great big expressive ears and faces. I live in USA and its hard if not impossible to find mice that are of good quality - at least if all you have is pet store stock to work with. Good luck showing them! 
Katie


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

kates said:


> Those are handsome guys! I love how big they are and they have great big expressive ears and faces. I live in USA and its hard if not impossible to find mice that are of good quality - at least if all you have is pet store stock to work with. Good luck showing them!
> Katie


I'm in CA, and I'd just started getting my hands on good stock after two and a half years... I think it's been so hard to get good stock in the US that the fanciers here are very exclusive as to who they give their stock to. I don't blame them, but it make it hard for new breeders to break into the game.


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Autumn2005 said:


> kates said:
> 
> 
> > Those are handsome guys! I love how big they are and they have great big expressive ears and faces. I live in USA and its hard if not impossible to find mice that are of good quality - at least if all you have is pet store stock to work with. Good luck showing them!
> ...


Yes, I agree that in the US it is harder to get good stock. It took me about a year (I think?) to get the mice I have now. Of course, if you spend a lot of time and energy getting to know some of the breeders with good stock, allow them to get to know you and your breeding practices, they are usually eager to adopt to you and have another dedicated fancier in the mix. I don't blame anyone for being picky about who they adopt to. It just shows their dedication to their mice.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I agree, for the first year and a half, I didn't even know there were other mouse people! Once I stumbled on the AFRMA site and began attending shows and talking to people, it got a lot easier.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Well the flamming ivory is a goner, in the space of a noght and a morning he looks shocking.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Oh no, sorry to hear that! Do you know what happened?


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Autumn2005 said:


> Oh no, sorry to hear that! Do you know what happened?


Just started wasting, so i put a stop to it before it became worse.

The pew came first in his class though.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Mark showed some really good fit mice at the weekend,guess we all have set backs.My beautiful orange broken who seemed fit as a fiddle went to his first show,won the class and 2 days later was toes up.Not a hint of illness,just gone,I was really upset :evil:


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Damn shame Mark.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

SarahC said:


> Mark showed some really good fit mice at the weekend,guess we all have set backs.My beautiful orange broken who seemed fit as a fiddle went to his first show,won the class and 2 days later was toes up.Not a hint of illness,just gone,I was really upset :evil:


Thanks Sarah, The PEW is still as fit as a fiddle =D


----------



## icedmice (Oct 4, 2009)

Those mice are drool worthy. Wish ours were half as nice.
RIP gorgeous mousey  .


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Ive just realised Sarah, the broken you were on about is that the one from Sowoid that beat mine?


----------

